# New Volunteer Meeting



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 12, 2016)

*December 11th, 7 pm: New Volunteer Meeting – Get involved in Slingshot Newspaper.*
at Long Haul Infoshop: 3124 Shattuck Ave. Berkeley.

http://thelonghaul.org/

*Get involved in Slingshot Newspaper.*
Issue #123 is due out on January 27, 2017

(Deadline for Issue #123 is January 14, 2017)

*Brainstorm articles for next issue

* Orientation on how you can submit articles, art, photographs

* Help us discuss our audience and themes for the next issue

* Discuss fundraising and distribution

* Your chance to comment on Slingshot



The paper is accepting open submissions of articles, photographs, art, letters, review, etc. for issue #123, which will be published by the end of January 2017. Email slingshot dot tao dot ca and send your submission as an attachment please. Or you can drop it by and meet us.Many radical topics are of interest (economics, environment, identity politics, DIY, anti-represssion, resistance, etc.) — we suggest you write about stuff you’re involved with, know about, or are passionate about. Because we only come out every 3-5 months and it takes a while for an article to go from the author to getting distributed, the best Slingshot articles are analysis, not pure news updates.


----------

